# Fishing Bayou Grande in January



## Kayakrista (Jan 31, 2021)

Hey guys, just got a kayak and want to do a little fishing in Bayou Grande. What should I be fishing for and what do I use? I have lots of fresh water lures and jigs but I'm lost as to what size or bait I need to be using. Please help a girl out!


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Go on the website “Salt Strong.” You will find all the info you need.

~JOE~


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

It's going to be 11 months til you can fish in January. And sinxe there's a February closure for sea trout you remaining quarry is gonna be the rat redfish that haven't migrated ashore for the Winter.
It may be tough in a kayak but if I wanted to catch some sea trout and those reds in bayou grand in the winter, I would run my electronics back-and-forth Looking for any kind of channel ledge or ditch. I would fish on the bottom slowly with a quarter ounce or 3/8 oz jig (lightest it takes to get to the bottom) with a live shrimp pegged on. And I would fish slower than I could stand, with minimal jigging in popping but slowly dragging in tickling the shrimp across the bottom. But all that is going to be tough without the electronics and spot lock.
I think honning up on my kayak skills in some smallie water while learning areas that are going to be coming alive in a couple months would be the ticket right now.
Good luck...


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Everything out there will eat a live shrimp.
Best rigged on a popping cork.
Also, free lined live menhaden.
For artificial baits, this time of year. Paddle tails like Matrix shad, or similar baits.
Hard swim baits like Rapalas, Super spook, etc.. Walk the dog top water baits are super fun like Skitter Walk.
Water tends to be clear in the winter, Use Flourocarbon leaders, as light as you feel comfortable using. Find deeper drop offs and deep holes in the bayou, these should hold fish.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Fish around structure, the inlet, and points when there is decent tidal movement.

warmer water (deeper water) will generally be holding fish.

During low light conditions use a top water lure like a spook jr.

During transition time (dark to full sun or full sun to dark) switch to a Mirrodine or Heavydine.

When the sun is high, bounce something off the bottom. Maybe. 1/8 oz jig head with a dark colored shad or fluke.

keep a log book and you’ll start noticing patterns soon.

For lure selection and such - Outcast Bait and Tackle on Barrancas is probably close to you.


----------

